# Christina Milian vs. Jessica Alba + her sexy butt



## Bender (Sep 9, 2007)

IF you ain't know Christina Milia

Look at my siggy

And here's another pic for all y'al



and one more




VS.


Jessica Alba





and her booty



Who wins?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 9, 2007)

If you do not post another picture of Christina, I dub this thread a failure <_<


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 9, 2007)

Doesn't matter who wins, everyone on NF wins.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 9, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> If you do not post another picture of Christina, I dub this thread a failure <_<



That's better. This thread is now in the win column.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll need scans of Christina's booty to compare.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 9, 2007)

Alba wins for me....barely.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2007)

Christina millian wins. Jessica Alba has herpes.


----------



## atom (Sep 9, 2007)

Jio said:


> Christina millian wins. Jessica Alba has herpes.


Are you serious?


----------



## Limit_Tester (Sep 9, 2007)

Keyra Agustina wins in terms of ass:


As for pure looks... I'd obviously vote for Adriana Lima. And a few others come to mind first.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 9, 2007)

Rild The Hero said:


> I'll need scans of Christina's booty to compare.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 9, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Keyra Agustina wins in terms of ass:



As great as her ass is, photos do not do her tush justice.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 9, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Keyra Agustina wins in terms of ass:
> 
> 
> As for pure looks... I'd obviously vote for Adriana Lima. And a few others come to mind first.



How unfair. We're discussing Audi vs Mercedes not Rolls Royce vs Bentley.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 9, 2007)

I say we're all winners here.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2007)

> Are you serious?



 Yeah  

Tis a shame really.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Sep 9, 2007)

Keollyn said:


> As great as her ass is, photos do not do her tush justice.



Well video is in fact better, but those were just the first photos I found.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have seen those videos and yeah in term of ass she is the goddess.

I was planning on saying we all win b/c of thread but whats this i hear about J. Alba and Herpes (whyyyyyyyyyyyy......NOOOOOO), well guess i'll be checking S. Johanson now.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 9, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Keyra Agustina wins in terms of ass:
> 
> 
> As for pure looks... I'd obviously vote for Adriana Lima. And a few others come to mind first.



Her ass looks so small on that pic. In reality it's much bigger.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 9, 2007)

Esther Baxter.


Out of these 2 though, probably Milian. Alba used to have a ass but lost it...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2007)

Christina millian wins handsdown if you ask me.


----------



## Metric (Sep 10, 2007)

Jessica Alba for me.


----------



## FireEel (Sep 10, 2007)

Whoever wins, we win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 10, 2007)

Milian wins, she'd get the wife treatment.


----------



## master bruce (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd bang them both, christins and jessica.

Who is that girl in the red dress in that new outkast video, dude?

She is fine.


----------

